# in-grown hair on cat's back? small lump?



## quirkee (Jul 8, 2005)

Hello! I really hope someone might be able to help, I am getting a bit worried.

I just was petting my cat and felt a small lump. It feels like a nipple, but it is on his back. Upon closer inspection, it looks like it could be an in-grown hair, as there is a piece of his fur sticking out of it. Some fur near it appears to be just a tiny bit oily, but nothing seems to be coming out of it. He didn't seem bothered by my touching it or around it. He is 11 years old this month and I have been so fortunate he has always been so healthy. Of course I would like to have him checked out, but the fur sticking out makes me wonder if it isn't just an in-grown hair that might work it's way out/off. I also don't have the cash for a vet to just tell me it's an in-grown hair! It won't allow me to include the photo I took. It looks very slightly pink, but not in an irritated way...just in a fleshy way. It is about half the size of the eraser on the end of a pencil.

Please let me know if this sounds like anything you know about.

Thank you!!!

JM


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, I was thinking it would be a tick, but not with a hair growing out of it! :lol: Offhand, I can't think that ingrown hairs are all that common in a cat. I'd have to see it and then determine if I wait-and-see or go to the vet. I'm not sure what to advice, but I know "go-to-the-vet" would be one of the first things I'd say...
heidi =^..^=

You'll have to host your pic off-site at a place that allows linking and sharing. I like to use PhotoBucket because it is free and easy.


----------



## quirkee (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi Heidi,
Thanks so much for responding so fast! I am going to try the pic here...though I wish it were clearer!









thanks again!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Are you _sure_ it isn't a tick? :lol: 
Where is it at? By the shoulders? Spine in mid-back? Rump? 
I really don't know. You're right, it doesn't look angry ... and _I'd expect_ an ingrown hair to be sensitive, if not downright painful. The "oily" has me curious. 
Hopefully someone will have an answer, I sure don't!
h


----------



## quirkee (Jul 8, 2005)

It is sort of between his shoulder and mid-back. He is an entirely indoor cat...so unless he got a tick in here....
and it just looks so fleshy...could a tick look that way?


----------



## ogdred (Apr 7, 2009)

Just looks like a little skin-abnormality to me. How big is it, exactly? Gizmo has a bunch, but they're pretty small... not quite as large as a tick would be. When we first got him it freaked me out, but I asked the vet about it and he said they were harmless.

I'd just keep an eye on it and bring him in if there's any change.


----------



## PureMuttz (Jul 3, 2009)

I know people can get ''skin tags'' that look like that. I wonder if cats can, too?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

quirkee said:


> ...it just looks so fleshy...could a tick look that way?


No, I think ticks look more gray-ish, I think. I'll recant my tick queries. :wink: With everyone else's replies, I just remembered my Mousie-kitty (Silver) had one sort of to the side of her R shoulder blade. It never bothered her and I just kept an eye on it. I never noticed it when she was younger and I'd say I first realized it was there when she was around, maybe, 10yrs old.


----------



## quirkee (Jul 8, 2005)

thank you all for your responses. I am going to see if there are any changes in it in the next couple days I guess. I just don't wanna ignore something if it could be bad. God, I love this cat so much!!!


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Since this kitty is 11 . . .Did he ever receive the rabies vaccine between the shoulderblades (i.e., before the protocol changed to RH leg)? It doesn't LOOK like it could be vaccine-associated sarcoma -- it looks like a lipoma (usually harmless). But I would get it checked out if it were me.


----------



## quirkee (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm not sure about the vaccination. I am just keeping an eye on it I guess. I will see about taking him to see a vet, but I didn't have the money for it before, and I just got let go at my job yesterday. Grr. I love my boy!!!

Thank you again


----------

